# Vintage Omega



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello people.

I would like to show you what arrived this morning! I really shouldnt have because it wasnt cheap (for me) and I should be saving, but I saw a few on here recently and I really fell in love. I have never had an electronic watch and the sound is quite impressive It kinda sounds like when I have been to a night club and when I get home the noise in my ears, do any of you know what I mean lol?

Anyway here is the watch, I would love for you lot to tell me anything and all knowledge about this watch please, as this is my first electronic watch and also my most expensive watch to date :jump: I can also see the service date 1996 on the steel back.

Thanks for looking.























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I think it's wonderful! In great shape :good:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Bang on that mate!

I've always steered clear of the electric Omega's after hearing Â£600 service horror stories, but I reckon pretty soon I'll have a go at one!

Enjoy!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Does it really still have that Renata 343 battery in it?







:shocking: :death:

That's a long obsolete 1.3v mercury battery.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Does it really still have that Renata 343 battery in it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah these are my photos from this morning, why is that a bad thing?

Thanks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bluestifford said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Does it really still have that Renata 343 battery in it?
> ...


Not necessary a bad thing as long as the mercury battery is disposed off properly...but I'm surprised to see any watch running on one. I'm not sure when Renata stopped making the 343 but it was probably about 10 years ago. There has been a ban on the sale of mercury button cells in most countries for at least 10 years.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Oh ok then  , well I dont know where the seller got this watch from, or how long the battery has been in there. Roughly how long will a battery like that last in my new watch?

Cheers.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Long shelf life on the old 343 battery's at least 3 years, you can't put a 1.5v battery in as your watch uses the voltage to maintain accuracy, if you do it will run fast, company called Accucell make thin 1.5v batteries with a "resistave pack" connected to reduce the voltage to 1.35v. Your old battery should last over a year, new ones last 9 months. Mecury mainly banned now, unless you go to the dentist and will happily fill your mouth with it, just remember to keep those fillings wet otherwise the mecury will vapour off!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> Long shelf life on the old 343 battery's at least 3 years, you can't put a 1.5v battery in as your watch uses the voltage to maintain accuracy, if you do it will run fast, company called Accucell make thin 1.5v batteries with a "resistave pack" connected to reduce the voltage to 1.35v.


Not really necessary on the ESA 9162/4 movements (same as this "F300" movement)...you should be able to take the 1.3v 343 mercury oxide out and replace with a 1.5v 344 modern silver oxide.

Accutrons, particularly 214 Accutrons, are much more sensitive to the higher voltage. But even on these, you can re-phase 90% of them to run on 1.5v without having to resort to Accucells.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah, i stand corrected :notworthy: i don't know how to re-phase mine so bought the Accucell batts, some peps in America can mod them but they want millions! so i didn't go there..........


----------



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

That's a very clean example of a watch that is probably around 36 years old.

Could I be cheeky and ask what you paid for it?

Cheers


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

inspector 71 said:


> That's a very clean example of a watch that is probably around 36 years old.
> 
> Could I be cheeky and ask what you paid for it?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, sure I got it for 365 inc RMSD which I am happy to pay as I really liked the look of this one.

Does anyone actually know the age of this watch please?

Thanks.


----------



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ta for the price info.

I have a Constellation f300 from around the same period which is similar apart from the dial detail and day block.



















I'm pretty sure this was made in 1973.


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

i notice you have swirled out part of the case no. in the photo, and i have seen that sellers often blank out serial no. on watches. I know this is a bit off topic but why, what can people do with this information?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bluestifford said:


> Does anyone actually know the age of this watch please?
> 
> Thanks.


You can date it here from the movement number stamped on the oval plate.



simonsaysbet said:


> i notice you have swirled out part of the case no. in the photo, and i have seen that sellers often blank out serial no. on watches. I know this is a bit off topic but why, what can people do with this information?


This isn't even a serial number...it is a case number indicating case style (material, shape, etc). Can't see any reason why a case number needs hiding...unless you know it has the wrong case back  .


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi

I just swirled it out because the seller did tbh 

thanks silver I'll check out the date.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

inspector 71 said:


> Ta for the price info.
> 
> I have a Constellation f300 from around the same period which is similar apart from the dial detail and day block.
> 
> ...


That is an AWESOME dial, going green with envy here......


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a Constellation 720 hz and I love it! Day date and in gold plate finish. I don't have a pic as yet but will post one when I get the camera out again. The sweep seconds hands are just so mesmerising!

mike


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohh nice, yeah post pics when you can!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, i thought as pic's were requested and the topic was vintage Omega i would show you one of mine.

It's a 9ct Gold Omega F300 Chronometer, BL 398 5001. I'm led to believe it's not common [ but i stand to be corrected].














































steve


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice I'm liking that!!


----------

